# Pics from recent hike



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi gang, 
Just wanted to share some pics of a recent hike. It was an overcast day, but at 30 degrees, it was perfect hiking weather. And, YES, the bags are just empty shopping bags. I just throw them on the boys so they get used to leaving the "interesting dangleing toy" alone while packed up. The boys are 1.5 years old here. The Nig. Dwrf is our mascot.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Arrgh, 
Meant to edit, and I submitted. O'well. Here are a couple more.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

That sure looks cold! An such deep snow! But the goats don't seem to care. 

Re the shopping bags. I used those for a while but found them to be too flimsy. My goats would tear them up going thru brush, and scatter my stuff all over the place. I got some sturdy nylon tote bags at Walmart at the end of the summer season very cheap and they work a lot better. For really rugged canvas bags check out LL Bean.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay for goat pictures!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

nice pics
my girls dont like the snow
they like to stay in the barn when the snow is any deeper then about 3 inches
or if its a wet snow
it was warm for about a week here in ohio (60s!!!)
and then we got freezing rain, hail, freezing rain, warmed up, rain, and then about a foot of snow
so the girls are very grumpy
they only came out in the snow to yell at me for being late to feed
:lol:


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Jeff. I do have some heavy duty totes I usually use them but forgot them that day. I had the grocery bags in my car :roll: I am hoping to upgrade to actual panniers. Its all about the budget right now. So far I have three saddles but four goats. Saddle first, then panniers, then van to cart them all around in. I don't have a rig like you do.  . BABY Steps.

The snow wasn't too deep, we stayed on the trail. If we wandered off the trail,, we would sink to our thighs. Where we hiked it was only a few inches deep.

Looking forward to spring!!!!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

We do a lot of day hikes, and just occasional pack trips. So I find that my tote bags get used a lot more than my official panniers. The tote bags are handy because you can get stuff in and out of them quickly, look in them to see what's there, and just hang them on the saddles without a lot of attachments. My favorite tote bags are some nylon ones that I got from WMart on sale for $3 each. I also like them because you can just hand them out to people and let them put their own stuff in them. As long as the 2 bags on a goat are balanced that's all that matters.

Here's Apache with shopping bags. This trip was all they could take.









Here's Pinto with the good bags. These are nice and big, and have lasted a long time.









Here's Moose wearing some smaller (but still good) bags.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the harnesses you have. Are those the mountain terrain staps? Where did you get them? Nortwest?


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

They are Owyhee aluminum saddles. They work great, but you can't buy them any more (except maybe on the flea market section of this forum). I recommend buying the best saddles you can, and not trying to go cheap. Northwest or Butt Head should have what you need. I tried dog packs when the boys were young. Waste of money. 

Each of my goats has his own saddle (with his name painted on it). That way I don't have to adjust them all the time. They've had their saddles since they were 2 years old. The same saddle works for tote bags or panniers.


----------

